
Next version of Mac OS X:  Snow Leopard - timr
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/06/04/mac-os-x-10-6-code-named-snow-leopard-may-be-pure-cocoa
======
dmix
A new OS that focuses primarily on performance and stability?

Finally people are understanding it doesn't have to be all about fancy new UIs
and features. OSX is solid in that area already.

~~~
sarosh
While I may be in the minority, this is unhappy news (I guess that makes me a
graybeard according to the article...). Not sure how others feel, but post-
Tiger, PPC performance has actually taken a big lumpy hit. Leopard had new
interesting features which I paid for, but I didn't realize that an additional
'feature' would be slower performance. Not to mention my own personal issues
with the 10.5.3 update (note to future self: assuming that a core OS update
will not totally break everything is truly a leap of faith). Just my .02

~~~
aaronblohowiak
come to the intel dark side.

~~~
icky
come to the Ubuntu brown side!

